# First duck call.dyed box elder.



## bearmanric (May 2, 2013)

Here is my first duck call very happy. I stabilized the blank it is Ruby red dyed box elder. With a clear echo double reed insert. Took a few attempts like this barrel. I leave for Provo utah next sunday. Going to turn calls for Craftsupplys super wedsday then the Utah woodturning symposium. Going to be turning calls with the callparts i helped Darril Nish of craftsupply to start selling. Very excited things are going great for me. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2002-54_zps82c1e428.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2003-43_zpsac676a74.jpg


----------



## SENC (May 2, 2013)

Very unique! Nice job, I like it a lot. Henry


----------



## bearmanric (May 2, 2013)

Going to try a fatter one today and a band.Like this one for sound.. Been a predator Callmaker for so long it might show in my calls. This is a style I like. Rick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 2, 2013)

very nice call ric now your talking my stuff i see a future trade a comin  duck


----------



## bearmanric (May 2, 2013)

Yes we will trade. Rick


----------

